# Type of Solder for Crossover



## jkoll42 (Aug 7, 2007)

Anyone have recommendations for the type of solder best to use for crossover construction. I have some 2% silver currently from other projects. Will standard 60/40 be fine or should silver be used? 2% or 4% silver? Is there really an audible difference between 60/40 and silver?

Any input would be appreciated


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

A lot of people have their preferences, but if your mechanical connections are sound, the solder should not be conducting much at all. I use 60/40 for most things and 2% for others, simply because I had some.

I have heard NOT to use 4% unless you have a really good temperature controlled soldering iron. It takes a lot of steady heat and even then it does not melt as evenly as 2% or the regular stuff. You can make it work, but apparently it is a lot of frustration for very little reward.

All this being said, there are plenty of 2% solders that are not ridiculously expensive, and several that will have you taking out a second mortgage. Go with the cheap stuff and avoid the WBT and other ripoffs.

My 2 cents anyway. Good luck.
Anthony


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

You pinched my avatar


----------



## ISLAND1000 (May 2, 2007)

I haven't heard any difference in sound using all sorts of solder over 40 years of projects.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Silver solder only really makes a technical difference in very high frequency radio frequency circuits. It can help raise the Q of helical resonators, etc. 

No difference at audio frequencies.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

If you can hear the difference, I will pay you $20... Credit of course towards some magic speaker cables I have with extra long copper grains, only $10k per side.:coocoo:


----------



## Larryfff (Mar 4, 2008)

The type of solder will no difference. Just make sure you have a good solder joint and don't eat the lead.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Ah, the ancient romans used to season their food with lead. Apparently it has a sweet taste.

Of course, they all got dumb and their civilization fell . . .


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Cardas quad-eutectic solder is the bomb because it all solidifies at the same temperature helping to eliminate cold welds.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

How about those "lead free" solder? Any audible effect in sound quality?


----------



## ISLAND1000 (May 2, 2007)

Nyet, Nogo, Nuphity, Nawt, None, No.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks. Phil. I means bad effect


----------



## ISLAND1000 (May 2, 2007)

Along with (no) audible effects there are (NO) "bad effects" either KC.


----------

